# replacement gaskets for Foodsaver



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Has anyone needed to buy a new set of the foam gasket seal for their Foodsaver? Do they wear out or dry rot? Can you even get them? I just though of it last night, and thought I'd ask.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yup, according to this web site: http://www.foodsavershop.com/foodserandpa.html you can call customer service to get replacements of the hoses, gaskets, seals, etc.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

If your unit is over a couple of years old, forget it. I went through this a while back. They don't stock parts for units over a couple of years old, was told this by the rep on the phone. BUT, they will gladly sell you a new or refurbished one.
The thing to do is check with them to see if they might have your gasket in stock. If they don't, check some newer models, they seem to all have about the same size gasket. Go to a store and get the mod.# off of a newer unit and you can probably get a gasket. 
I wasn't impressed with their service, at all...
When they offered to sell me a refurbished unit I told the rep that I'd never buy another of their units if they only stock parts for a couple of years.

That was my experience with them...

.


----------



## Arisshill (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.warehouseoutlet.ca/

http://www.bestbuys.ca/currentsales&events/Company/servicetek.htm

I've used this location before (lots of parts and they sell reconditioned units).

I'm local (Ontario, Canada), but if asked I am sure they would ship to the US.

Scott


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

ninny said:


> If your unit is over a couple of years old, forget it. I went through this a while back. They don't stock parts for units over a couple of years old, was told this by the rep on the phone. BUT, they will gladly sell you a new or refurbished one.
> The thing to do is check with them to see if they might have your gasket in stock. If they don't, check some newer models, they seem to all have about the same size gasket. Go to a store and get the mod.# off of a newer unit and you can probably get a gasket.
> I wasn't impressed with their service, at all...
> When they offered to sell me a refurbished unit I told the rep that I'd never buy another of their units if they only stock parts for a couple of years.
> ...


That's a gripe I have about a LOT of things I've bought....bras,vacuum cleaner bags, computer software, and parts for appliances. After buying the item, I expect it to last a while, and for the company to stock replacement parts or have customer support. I guess that's telling us they sell things only expected to last a short while. Then we're expected to buy a new one. Grrr.....

My Foodsaver is only 6 months old, so I might buy an extra gasket or two while they're available and just keep them on hand. 

Thanks for the websites and information!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

If your unit is only 6 mos. old, you're probably okay. Give 'em a call and see. Be sure and have the mod./ser. #.
If I were you and they do have your gasket, I'd order several and keep them in a safe place.
Just a question, what happened to the gasket that is in the unit?

.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

The gasket I have now is fine, but I took it apart to clean in the vacuum chamber and noticed how fragile the foam gasket seems. That got me thinking that I might need to replace it at some time. One of those things that occur to me late at night when I'm working on my preps alone in the garage and everyone else is sleeping.....


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

My unit is several years old and they had gaskets galore for it. I think they cost about $1.00 each so I ordered 6 for the same shipping $$$. Works just fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

A couple of things that might prolong the life of your gaskets.

When I'm not using my machine I keep a folded paper towel between the gaskets.

Also, when using the machine let it cool with the lid open every couple of bags for a minute or so. 

You should get a longer gasket life that way.

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, Alan....


----------

